# Archives: Photo of the month - Winner for DECEMBER is.....



## Arch (Jan 29, 2007)

Well firstly i can reveal the new prize for POTM.... all the mods want one! and we just know you will too... because you can never have too many....

MINI MAG-LITES!

This is just a snapshot of em... but they are lazer etched with the thephotoforum.com logo.... and come in black, silver and red.  







There is also an additional rule for POTM, and that is the same person can only recieve the POTM prize twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly... this gives other people the chance of winning one too. But hey, what can be better than the title of 'Photo of the Month' anyway  

So without further ado.... the winner of Decembers POTM and the first person to win a mini-maglite is....

Digital Matt with 'Window Light'..... :thumbup: 







and we have a three way tie for the runners up... and they are....

Eyes Wide Shut by antoniloskot






Withstanding Time by Woodsac






Black Magic by KenCo






Congratualtions everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Mohain (Jan 29, 2007)

Excellent guys! All top images


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 29, 2007)

Awesome prize.  I did recently win POTM, so it's not fair for me to get this prize.  I voted for Eyes Wide Shut by antoniloskot, so I say, give it to him


----------



## markc (Jan 29, 2007)

'grats all! Really great shots by a lot of people in there.


----------



## woodsac (Jan 29, 2007)

Super job everyone!

Very cool of you Matt :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmo2071 (Jan 29, 2007)

Were some great images this month!
So well done guys


----------



## doenoe (Jan 29, 2007)

Very nice images indeed. Great pics everyone


----------



## newrmdmike (Jan 29, 2007)

nice work guys!

we've got a three way tie with work that could all get gallery space!


----------



## firemedic0135 (Feb 1, 2007)

Congrats to Digital Matt.Your portraits are absolutly stunning!!Wish  I had a fraction of your talent.


----------



## nakedyak (Feb 1, 2007)

Man, great pictures guys. I feel like i'm stuck in a rut or something. Or i'm too busy to get out and get anything interesting. Ugh


----------

